# [C++] Grundlagen zur (2D) Spieleprogrammierung?



## Irgendjemand_1 (24. November 2006)

Hi.
Ich weiß, dass es genug Threads gibt, im Stil "Ich will Spiele programmieren, hab aber keine Ahnung wie", der hier ist fast genau so 
Ein bisschen C++ kann ich (und PHP kann ich recht gut). Ich würde einfach mal gerne wissen, was man dafür benötigt, um Spiele zu programmieren. 
Mir reichen Stichworte, dann kann ich mir die Tutorials dazu selbst zusammensuchen, wenn ihr aber ein paar gute Tutorials kennt, hab ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn ihr mir die hinschreibt. 

Ich hab vor, mir erstmal die Grundlagen für die Spieleprogrammierung in den Tutorials anzueignen, dann nach und nach damit anfzuangen, ein 2D-Spiel zu programmieren, in dem  man erstmal nur rumlaufen kann und dann so zu erweitern, dass man später vielleicht noch Gegner töten kann, ein Inventar hat, usw.
Mir ist bewusst, dass das Zeit und Geduld kostet und, dass bei den ersten Versuchen nicht allzu viel rauskommen wird. Also braucht ihr mich damit nicht belehren


----------



## RS9999 (24. November 2006)

Hoffe das Forum hier hilft Dir schon mal weiter.


----------



## CSANecromancer (24. November 2006)

An Stichworten könnte ich noch liefern:

- Scrolling (vertikal, horizontal)
- KI und Pathfinding
- Leveldesign
- für Adventures und RPGs: Kartendesign, abstrakt und logisch
- Maus- , Tastatursteuerung
- DirectX
- Weltenschmiede
- Open GL

Sollte evtl. mal langen, damit du lange was zum Beschäftigen hast.


----------



## Ritchie_Fomm (27. November 2006)

Hallo, 

ich weiß du wolltest Tutorials bzw. Anregungen für 2D, ich würd mir jedoch überlegen gleich auch 3D zu gehen, auch hier kannst du 2D Ansichten coden. Die Tutorials auf dieser Seite fand ich immer recht gut wenn ich was gesucht bzw. Denkanstösse brauchte.

http://www.flipcode.de/Tutorials.php

Grüße
R.


----------



## ABC2223321 (17. Juni 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.hs-augsburg.de/~sandman/c_von_a_bis_z/

lerne das!

Und dann komm wieder


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juni 2010)

ABC2223321 hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.hs-augsburg.de/~sandman/c_von_a_bis_z/
> 
> ...



nach fast vier Jahren 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Psnyox (20. Juni 2010)

I würd sagen lieber später als nie oder? (btw ich wars nicht)


----------



## GameMaker (25. Juni 2010)

Leichter :

Es gibt ein Programm, das nennt sich Game Maker.
Das kannst du einfach im Internet  downloaden.

Grüße


----------



## OnlyFoo (25. Juni 2010)

Ich würde vllt nicht gleich mit DirectX oder OpenGL anfangen sondern etwas höher ansetzen und SDL, oder was davon heute so aktuell ist, angucken. Und warum soll OP erstmal ein C-Buch durcharbeiten, wenn er in C++ programmieren möchte? Genau so 3D ist viel zu hoch angesetzt, wenn man noch keine Ahnung in die Richtung hat.


----------

